# GON's Georgia's biggest bass of all time list



## monster buck 101 (Jan 28, 2007)

I would like to know more info. on GON's Georgia's biggest bass of all time list. Thanks Jesse


----------



## Ken L (Jan 28, 2007)

You talkin about stripers or sunfish?


----------



## monster buck 101 (Jan 28, 2007)

Largemouth Bass


----------



## Cameron197 (Jan 28, 2007)

State Reported Top Georgia Lunkers
Rank Weight Lake (State) Angler  Date 
#1 22lb. 4oz. Montgomery Lake George Washington Perry  06/02/32 
#2 18lb. 1oz. Marben Farm (Lake Margery) Ron Petzelt 09/15/87 
#3 17lb. 14oz. Chastain's Lake (Cobb County) Nickey Rich 04/27/65 
#4 17lb. 9oz. Lake Lanier Emory Dunahoo 12/19/65 
#5 17lb. 4oz. Marben Farm (Lake Margery) Jerry Jones 04/22/90 
#6 17lb. 0oz. Lake Gale (Midway, Ga) Robert C. Stone 03/18/74 
#7 16lb. 11oz. Lake Chatuge David Preseley 03/27/76 
#8 16lb. 9.3oz. Marion County Lake Sam Taylor 03/15/02 
#9 16lb. 9oz. Lake Allatoona Greg Rymer 08/31/82 
#10 16lb. 8oz. Lake Eufaula John Giles 03/12/80 
#11 16lb. 4oz. Lake Spivey Annie Malcolm 1971 
#11 16lb. 4oz. Lake Seminole Charles Tyson 05/23/61 
#13 16lb. 2oz. Morgan County Pond Robert Hilsman 04/07/62 
#14 16lb. 1.2oz. Fort Stewart (Big Metz Lake) David Gregory 05/26/02 
#15 16lb. 0oz. Forsyth County Pond Donald L. Smith 05/19/97 
#16 15lb. 15.4oz. Marion County Lake Sam Taylor 03/16/02 
#17 15lb. 13oz. Lamar County Pond Bryan McBride 12/10/98 
#18 15lb. 12oz. Fort Stewart (Dogwood Lake) Don Harlow 02/20/93 
#19 15lb. 10oz. Lake Seminole R.P. Bolton 1970 
#20 15lb. 9.6oz. Fort Stewart (Canoochee Creek Res.) Greg Harvey 02/12/99 
#21  15lb. 9oz. Fort Stewart (Big Metz Lake) Paul Smith 09/08/92 
#22 15lb. 8.5oz. Dodge County PFA David Hudson 03/16/02 
#23 15lb. 6.5oz. Hart County Pond Brad McCall 03/21/92 
#24 15lb  6oz. Lake Juliette Alonzo Dunn 01/04/90 
#25 15lb. 1.8oz Upson County Lake Sam Taylor 03/19/99 
#26 15lb. 1.4oz. Fort Stewart (Pineview Lake) Paul Smith 1997 
#27 15lb. 0oz. Lake Lanier Grady Watkins 03/25/67 
#27 15lb. 0oz. Savannah River Mike Stille 11/06/99 
#29 14lb. 15oz. Private Lake Lewis McGahee 04/07/98 
#30 14lb. 14.4oz. Fort Stewart (Big Metz Lake) Chuck King 02/??/00 
#31 14lb. 14oz. Clarks Hill Lake Carl Sasser 1960 
#31 14lb. 14oz. Taylor County Pond Zeke Rhodes 04/06/75 
#33 14lb. 12oz. Bartow County Pond Andy Brook 05/30/97 
#34 14lb. 11oz. Upson County POnd Randy Wilkins 06/15/89 
#35 14lb. 7.5oz. Lake Eufaula Randy Dassinger 02/28/85 
#36 14lb. 7oz. Lake Jackson John Burnett 03/09/86 
#37 14lb. 4.3oz. Marion County Lake Sam Taylor 07/09/00 
#38 14lb. 4oz. Marion County Lake Sam Taylor 04/07/97 
#39 14lb. 3oz. Fort Stewart (Big Metz Lake) Eddie Hancock 03/13/90 
#39 14lb. 3oz. Goat Rock Lake Garry Brannon 03/13/90 
#41 14lb. 2oz. West Point Lake Richard Little 04/15/88 
#42 14lb. 0.8oz. Dodge County PFA Charles Sloan 03/20/99 
#43 14lb. 0oz. Lake Burton Carl Lovell Jr. 05/28/93 


This is from High Voltage Bass Anglers web site.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jan 28, 2007)

Sam Taylor's name is on there 5 X, hey Sam take me fishing.


----------



## jjy (Jan 28, 2007)

> Sam Taylor's name is on there 5 X, hey Sam take me fishing.


Thats what I was thinkin'


----------



## Randall (Jan 28, 2007)

*Sam Taylor*

Does anybody know where the lake (Marion County Lake) is that Sam Taylor caught a bunch of those fish out of is? I have had a bunch of people ask me but have no idea. Never heard of it other than on this list. I did have one person tell me it was a private lake that only a few people had access to and that Sam caught them all by looking for them on beds. Anybody know anything about the lake?


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 28, 2007)

Good point Randall.  I tried to google it and it doesn't show up there either.  The only lakes or reservoirs that show up in the county are listed in the link as follows.

http://www.hometownlocator.com/DisplayCountyFeatures.cfm?FeatureType=reservoir&SCFIPS=13197


----------



## centerc (Jan 28, 2007)

Where is Chastains lakes is it public?or is it in a subdivision?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 28, 2007)

There was an article in GON with Sam.If I remember correctly ,the lake is private and he was sightfishing.


----------



## porkbelly (Jan 28, 2007)

12 of those were caught in March. Come on March.


----------



## steelshotslayer (May 3, 2014)

bump for yall you record chasers...


----------



## mpwarrak (May 3, 2014)

16 lb 9 oz-er caught on Allatoona in 1982?  Wow a lot has changed....


----------



## steelshotslayer (May 3, 2014)

Sam Taylor is a beast if I'm not badly mistaken its the same Sam Taylor from Thomaston.


----------



## Crappie Dude (May 3, 2014)

Randall said:


> Does anybody know where the lake (Marion County Lake) is that Sam Taylor caught a bunch of those fish out of is? I have had a bunch of people ask me but have no idea. Never heard of it other than on this list. I did have one person tell me it was a private lake that only a few people had access to and that Sam caught them all by looking for them on beds. Anybody know anything about the lake?



That's a great question!
I was wondering the same thing.
Most likely private....


----------



## Crappie Dude (May 3, 2014)

*Here is the most recent list....*



monster buck 101 said:


> I would like to know more info. on GON's Georgia's biggest bass of all time list. Thanks Jesse



Rank Weight Location Angler Date
1. 22-lbs., 4-oz. Montgomery Lake George Perry 6/2/32
2. 18-lbs., 1-oz. Marben PFA Ron Petzelt 9/15/87
(Lake Margery)
3. 17-lbs., 14-oz. Chastain’s Lake Nickey Rich 4/27/65
(Cobb Co.)
4. 17-lbs., 9-oz. Lake Lanier Emory Dunahoo 12/19/65
5. 17-lbs., 4-oz. Marben PFA Jerry Jones 4/22/90
(Lake Margery)
6. 17-lbs., 0-oz. Lake Gale Robert C. Stone 3/18/74
(Midway, Ga.)
7. 16-lbs., 11-oz. Lake Chatuge David Presely 3/27/76
8. 16-lbs., 9.3-oz. Marion Co. Lake Sam Taylor 3/15/02
9. 16-lbs., 9-oz. Lake Allatoona Greg Rymer 8/31/82
10. 16-lbs., 8-oz. Lake Eufaula John Giles 3/12/80
11. 16-lbs., 4-oz. Lake Spivey Annie Malcolm 1971
16-lbs., 4-oz. Lake Seminole Charles Tyson 5/23/61
13. 16-lbs., 2-oz. Morgan Co. Pond Robert Hilsman 4/7/62
14. 16-lbs., 1.2-oz. Fort Stewart David Gregory 5/26/01
(Big Metz Lake)
15. 16-lbs., 0-oz. Forsyth Co. Pond Donald L. Smith 5/19/97
16. 15-lbs., 15.4-oz. Marion Co. Lake Sam Taylor 3/16/02
17. 15-lbs., 13-oz. Lamar Co. Pond Bryan McBride 12/10/98
18. 15-lbs., 12-oz. Fort Stewart Don Harlow 2/20/93
(Dogwood Lake)
19. 15-lbs., 10-oz. Lake Seminole R.P. Bolton 1970
20. 15-lbs., 9.6-oz. Fort Stewart Greg Harvey 2/12/99
(Canoochee Creek Reservoir)
21. 15-lbs, 9.4-oz. Lake Petit (Big Canoe) Jacob Ramey 05/03/05
22. 15-lbs., 9-oz. Fort Stewart Paul Smith 09/08/92
(Big Metz Lake)
15-lbs., 9-oz. Clayton Co. Lake William Stone 1981
24. 15-lbs., 8.5-oz. Dodge Co. PFA David Hudson 03/16/02
25. 15-lbs., 6.5-oz. Hart Co. Pond Brad McCall 3/21/92
26. 15-lbs., 6-oz. Lake Juliette Alonzo Dunn 1/4/90
27. 15-lbs., 2.1-oz. Carroll County Pond Brice Rhodes 2/29/04
28. 15-lbs., 1.8-oz. Upson County Lake Sam Taylor 3/19/99
29. 15-lbs., 1.4-oz. Fort Stewart Paul Smith 1997
(Pineview Lake)
30. 15-lbs., 1-oz. Fort Stewart Josh Pacut 12/31/02
(Pineview Lake)
31. 15-lbs., 0-oz. Lake Lanier Grady Watkins 3/25/67
15-lbs., 0-oz. Savannah River Mike Stille 11/6/99
15-lbs., 0-oz. Wilkes Co. Pond Greg Wolfe 7/16/00
34. 14-lbs., 15-oz. Private Lake Lewis McGahee 4/7/98
35. 14-lbs., 14.4-oz. Fort Stewart (Big Metz) Chuck King 2/-/00
36. 14-lbs., 14-oz. Taylor Co. Pond Zeke Rhodes 4/6/75
14-lbs., 14-oz. Clarks Hill Lake Carl Sasser 1960s
38. 14-lbs., 12-oz. Bartow Co. Pond Andy Brock 5/30/97
39. 14-lbs., 11-oz. Upson Co. Pond Randy Wilkins 6/15/89
40. 14-lbs., 9.6-oz. Taylor Co. Pond Sam Taylor 4/6/04
41. 14-lbs., 7.5-oz. Lake Eufaula Randy Dassinger 2/28/85
42. 14-lbs., 7-oz. Lake Jackson John Burnett 3/9/86
43. 14-lbs., 4.3-oz. Marion County Lake Sam Taylor 7/9/00
44. 14-lbs., 4-oz. Marion County Lake Sam Taylor 4/7/97
45. 14-lbs., 3-oz. Dodge Co. PFA Lenn Chandler 3/13/07
14-lbs., 3-oz. Fort Stewart (Big Metz) Eddie Hancock 3/15/87
14-lbs., 3-oz. Goat Rock Lake Gary Brannon 3/13/90
48. 14-lbs., 2-oz. West Point Lake Richard Little 4/15/88
49. 14-lbs., 0.8-oz. Dodge Co. PFA Charles Sloan 3/20/99
50. 14-lbs., 0-oz. Lake Burton Carl Lovell Jr. 5/28/93


----------



## WPrich (May 3, 2014)

I never thought lake Margery at Charlie Elliot produced monsters like that, 2 of the top 5 fish are out of that lake.


----------



## Old Dead River (May 3, 2014)

note one of sam's fish came in july ...


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 4, 2014)

Ive seen 2 over 15 come out of the Tussahaw resivor. Guess nobody reported them.


----------



## JRDIII (May 4, 2014)

So do the Eufala catches get credited on Alabama's list, too?


----------



## alexmlane (May 5, 2014)

JRDIII said:


> So do the Eufala catches get credited on Alabama's list, too?



 And would this be the same for West Point, Bartlett's Ferry, Goat Rock and Lake Oliver? (all border AL & GA)


----------



## blue76 (May 5, 2014)

Maybe Sam Taylor caught the same fish in a private pond over and over???


----------



## tween_the_banks (May 5, 2014)

I wonder if there is a list for each river in Georgia, heck, even creeks. Last year I saw a fellow pull a fish from a creek by the house that had to be over 5 lbs. The wife and I were going to take our daughter swimming and crawdad hunting and I walk under thebridge and see this guy in a panic trying to get the fish to the bank. At the time i figured he was catfishing and had hooked into a decent creek cat but when i saw the bass with a spinnerbait hanging out of its lip, I started panicking with him!

Do they keep tabs or lists on the creeks and rivers or do they just compile the catches into a freshwater list? I know lakes have lists...


----------



## blink (May 5, 2014)

Chastain Lake. cant fish in it anymore but i hear its full of big shad.


----------



## bobby07 (May 5, 2014)

I got property for sale on Montgomery lake if anybody wants some. I'll sell it cheap! Hadn't had a bite there in years.


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2014)

Raymond with the bb boom had made this list until the haterz pushed him down.


----------



## Crappie Dude (May 5, 2014)

Yes:

GON publishes a lake and river record each February issue, I believe....


----------



## F.A.R.R. (May 5, 2014)

WPrich said:


> I never thought lake Margery at Charlie Elliot produced monsters like that, 2 of the top 5 fish are out of that lake.



I'm pretty sure these where caught when it was still private.

There were some huge fish pulled out of there once the State started running it...but it has changed


----------



## 615groundpounder (May 6, 2014)

F.A.R.R. said:


> I'm pretty sure these where caught when it was still private.
> 
> There were some huge fish pulled out of there once the State started running it...but it has changed



The dam also had to be repaired after these fish were caught and the lake was drained.  It hasn't gotten back to what it once was.


----------



## Crappie Dude (May 6, 2014)

Blue 76:  Couldn't have been from the same lake.  If you look at the list Sam Taylor had to have atleast 3 honey holes because he has fish on that list from 3 counties (Taylor, Marion and Upson).


----------



## gsp754 (May 6, 2014)

That list is only as good as the people who report their catch, I know of 5 different bass caught in public water that would be on that list, all of them 15+lb bass. One of the 5 was caught this weekend. I would love to see a REAL list, but I don't blame anyone for not reporting their catch, i wouldnt either. Unless it's a new world record you have nothing to gain by advertising what you catch or kill.


----------

